# Boat ramp at pike island



## Pca140 (Apr 28, 2013)

Where is there a boat ramp at on the pike island pool? I see the one for wheeling island but can't find one for pike island... Thanks


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe that the stuebenville marina is in the pile island pool. It is off route 7 in stuebenville 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

There is one in Rayland just above the dam


----------



## Pca140 (Apr 28, 2013)

Rayland marina is the only one I can find is that the one you guys are talking about? Thanks for the info..


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

The stuebenville ramp is farther up river, right where 22&7 come together


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

That would be the one, there is a charge for launching there.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

No charge at the stuebenville ramp, will be launching there Saturday at daylight


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pca140 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm going Friday morning.. How's the bass fishing in this pool? Are they hitting good this year I've never fished this pool... Thanks


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

2 weeks ago between 2 guys we probably caught 30-40, smallmouth. Nothing huge, one that was 3.5 pounds. Caught one spotted bass thy was probably 4 pounds, pretty fish. All these fish were caught on either jig and minnow, and jig and gulp


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pca140 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info fishnhunt... I hope they are still on this weekend!


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Ill be there Saturday, although my river trips are just fun trips where we go to catch "fish". Such an amazing fishery where you have no idea what you are going to catch next. We use jigs and minnows because almost any fish will hit that


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldman from the hills (Mar 29, 2013)

Try downriver at Moundsville on the WV side. Off RT2 at 10th or 11th Street. Area to park and used to be a bait shop. Its been about 5-6 years since I was there.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bait shop is still there. There is an old plant right on the inside of the river bend across from ramp with a lot of debri in about 30 fow that usually has something.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Its at Rayland Marina, Short Creek boat launch. 7-8 miles north of Bridgeport OH in Rayland OH off Route 7.

The Rayland marina is the biggest, nicest marina in between the Pike Island dam & the New Cumberland dam. 

The Rayland marina is only 3 miles north of the Pike Island dam which is located in Yorkville, OH.

If you wish to fish the more northern areas of this pool, you should launch in Toronto, OH at the Newberg Landing public boat ramp. This ramp puts you approx 2-3 miles below the New Cumberland lock.

Best fishing is below each dam... in the tailwaters. But fish can be had all across the pool. Large catfish & stripers gather in the churning waters just below each dam.


----------

